# I'm truly starting to think most of you guys are just mentally ill narcy know i don't mean all i'm just saying most



## reptiles (Feb 14, 2021)

So i've looked at most the dudes profiles here i actually analysed most your faces your all well above the average know how is that possible ? well lets go over how many people browse psl based sites like lookism or looks max at max the n count is 600 to 1000 so even if every 1 of those were 7's none of them would make even 0.1 percent of a statistical dent on the population.

SO how is it that chads find sites like this ? well narcism follows with decent looks sites like these cater towards these kinds of people they all circle jerk 24/7 about how it's over or it never began whilst never even trying to do anything to even get a women it's almost as if they expect girls to approach well the truth is women won't approach even if your attractive especially not in this covid environment.

I just wanna show all of you above average people what the average dude looks like. Down below is a composite average of your typical worker he's bloated or she's bloated she prominent nasio lobial folds this picture doesn't even account for the ciggerate burns present in many older faces.








So if these look like your average male aren't you taking advantage of this ?


@tincelw 
@thecel


----------



## Lars (Feb 14, 2021)

Almost no looksmaxxers here alot of denied .co members i wished this site was a looksmaxxing forum @AstroSky was right tbh


----------



## reptiles (Feb 14, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> Almost no looksmaxxers here alot of denied .co members i wished this site was a looksmaxxing forum @AstroSky was right tbh




It's really rotting chads.me with a few normie bystanders like myself


----------



## MansNotHot (Feb 14, 2021)

Is the pic on the right average people?


----------



## reptiles (Feb 14, 2021)

MansNotHot said:


> Is the pic on the right average people?




Yes


----------



## MansNotHot (Feb 14, 2021)

reptiles said:


> Yes


In the usa?


----------



## reptiles (Feb 14, 2021)

MansNotHot said:


> In the usa?




That specefic composite was for the uk from the study i think i don't know regardless i think this is applicable to any population i mean we all know the average person looks quite ugly


----------



## MansNotHot (Feb 14, 2021)

reptiles said:


> That specefic composite was for the uk from the study i think i don't know regardless i think this is applicable to any population i mean we all know the average person looks quite ugly


I look exactly like the average person in the pic


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Feb 14, 2021)

reptiles said:


> So i've looked at most the dudes profiles here i actually analysed most your faces your all well above the average know how is that possible ? well lets go over how many people browse psl based sites like lookism or looks max at max the n count is 600 to 1000 so even if every 1 of those were 7's none of them would make even 0.1 percent of a statistical dent on the population.
> 
> SO how is it that chads find sites like this ? well narcism follows with decent looks sites like these cater towards these kinds of people they all circle jerk 24/7 about how it's over or it never began whilst never even trying to do anything to even get a women it's almost as if they expect girls to approach well the truth is women won't approach even if your attractive especially not in this covid environment.
> 
> ...


Bottom left is straight chad.


----------



## reptiles (Feb 14, 2021)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Bottom left is straight chad.




You are a chad tbqh i mean from the pics i've seen tbqh if a non eurocentric world your looks would be appreciated instead you have bob and vagene spamming


----------



## gamma (Feb 14, 2021)

reptiles said:


> So i've looked at most the dudes profiles here i actually analysed most your faces your all well above the average know how is that possible ?


Because everybody here is a gigafrauder that post pic squinting + jutting + anglefrauding


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 14, 2021)

gamma said:


> Because everybody here is a gigafrauder that post pic squinting + jutting + anglefrauding


Jfl at this ginormous cope.


----------



## everythingisacope (Feb 14, 2021)

reptiles said:


> It's really rotting chads.me with a few normie bystanders like myself


you haven't answered my question.Why should @MakinItHappen have his wisdom teeth removed? What impact would it have on his face


----------



## gamma (Feb 14, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> Jfl at this ginormous cope.


You're the king of anglefrauding


----------



## everythingisacope (Feb 14, 2021)

reptiles said:


> So i've looked at most the dudes profiles here i actually analysed most your faces your all well above the average know how is that possible ? well lets go over how many people browse psl based sites like lookism or looks max at max the n count is 600 to 1000 so even if every 1 of those were 7's none of them would make even 0.1 percent of a statistical dent on the population.
> 
> SO how is it that chads find sites like this ? well narcism follows with decent looks sites like these cater towards these kinds of people they all circle jerk 24/7 about how it's over or it never began whilst never even trying to do anything to even get a women it's almost as if they expect girls to approach well the truth is women won't approach even if your attractive especially not in this covid environment.
> 
> ...


 also there is no difference ,10% max between the average male and female face wtf


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 14, 2021)

gamma said:


> You're the king of anglefrauding


Jfl all my things are fucking vids, how the fuck can I angle fraud when everyone has seem every fucking angle of my face


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Feb 14, 2021)

Because most guys here fraud with angle and squinting


----------



## reptiles (Feb 14, 2021)

gamma said:


> Because everybody here is a gigafrauder that post pic squinting + jutting + anglefrauding



You can't angle fraud your way into chad tbqh


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 14, 2021)

gamma said:


> You're the king of anglefrauding


Neck yourself if you think this anglefrauding you coping retard


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 14, 2021)

reptiles said:


> You can't angle fraud your way into chad tbqh


Inb4 someone retarded brings up @larsanova69 being “exposed” or some shit


----------



## Deleted member 10709 (Feb 14, 2021)

reptiles said:


> So i've looked at most the dudes profiles here i actually analysed most your faces your all well above the average know how is that possible ? well lets go over how many people browse psl based sites like lookism or looks max at max the n count is 600 to 1000 so even if every 1 of those were 7's none of them would make even 0.1 percent of a statistical dent on the population.
> 
> SO how is it that chads find sites like this ? well narcism follows with decent looks sites like these cater towards these kinds of people they all circle jerk 24/7 about how it's over or it never began whilst never even trying to do anything to even get a women it's almost as if they expect girls to approach well the truth is women won't approach even if your attractive especially not in this covid environment.
> 
> ...


I'm just here to looksmax tbh, occasionally ill post jokes


----------



## Lars (Feb 14, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> Inb4 someone retarded brings up @larsanova69 being “exposed” or some shit


Lol lens dis is a bitch


----------



## gamma (Feb 14, 2021)

reptiles said:


> You can't angle fraud your way into chad tbqh


There are only 2-3 chads here 
Salludon, Amnesia and one other I don't remember 
Stop using the word chad for average people


----------



## reptiles (Feb 14, 2021)

gamma said:


> There are only 2-3 chads here
> Salludon, Amnesia and one other I don't remember
> Stop using the word chad for average people




Chad by IRL standards i already said this


----------



## reptiles (Feb 14, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> Lol lens dis is a bitch
> View attachment 987072
> View attachment 987074




You look good in both


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 14, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> Lol lens dis is a bitch
> View attachment 987072
> View attachment 987074


Jfc the thing that makes me cage is 99% of your photos look like they are taken by someone else, like the fuck you gonna say them.

wait bro lemme get my head in the right position and cheek bite, oh one second lemme squint.

lol at this fucking forum


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 14, 2021)

Iswhatitis19 said:


> I'm just here to looksmax tbh, occasionally ill post jokes


I am here to shit post and occasionally when something catches my eye like @MakinItHappen finally posting a good side profile I will be serious


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 14, 2021)

reptiles said:


> So i've looked at most the dudes profiles here i actually analysed most your faces your all well above the average know how is that possible ? well lets go over how many people browse psl based sites like lookism or looks max at max the n count is 600 to 1000 so even if every 1 of those were 7's none of them would make even 0.1 percent of a statistical dent on the population.
> 
> SO how is it that chads find sites like this ? well narcism follows with decent looks sites like these cater towards these kinds of people they all circle jerk 24/7 about how it's over or it never began whilst never even trying to do anything to even get a women it's almost as if they expect girls to approach well the truth is women won't approach even if your attractive especially not in this covid environment.
> 
> ...


Also this forum could painfully use some social skills and an understanding that slaying won’t bring them happiness.

A lot of them are narcy cunts thinking they deserve to have the ground they walk worshipped or that you need to be some psycho to have a woman attracted to you.

Some are legit pedos so there is that too.


----------



## Lars (Feb 14, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> Jfc the thing that makes me cage is 99% of your photos look like they are taken by someone else, like the fuck you gonna say them.
> 
> wait bro lemme get my head in the right position and cheek bite, oh one second lemme squint.
> 
> lol at this fucking forum


What are you even trying to say?


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 14, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> What are you even trying to say?


Autism legit I have done too much shitposting today send help


----------



## Deleted member 10709 (Feb 14, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> What are you even trying to say?


Think he's trying to say its impossible that you've frauded your pics bro

Take the compliment, Chad


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 14, 2021)

Iswhatitis19 said:


> Think he's trying to say its impossible that you've frauded your pics bro
> 
> Take the compliment, Chad


Probably this ngl, sudden mood to neck myself though


----------



## reptiles (Feb 14, 2021)

gamma said:


> You're the king of anglefrauding




He's posted pics in motion he doesn't angle fraud


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 14, 2021)

gamma said:


> You're the king of anglefrauding


you can’t angle fraud looking good if you’re bad looking


----------



## .👽. (Feb 14, 2021)

No chads Here bro


----------



## sensen (Feb 14, 2021)

usually subhumans dont care about their looks, theyre too blackpilled to ever come to sites like this.

Sites like this are for rotting htn and cl's.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Feb 14, 2021)

OP you do realize "ill" is subjective?


----------



## reptiles (Feb 14, 2021)

sensen said:


> usually subhumans dont care about their looks, theyre too blackpilled to ever come to sites like this.
> 
> Sites like this are for rotting htn and cl's.



Based chad words tbqh btw why are you even on this site You were like really good looking you looked like a white version of this. If i'm remebering correctly


----------



## sensen (Feb 14, 2021)

reptiles said:


> Based chad words tbqh btw why are you even on this site You were like really good looking you looked like a white version of this. If i'm remebering correctly
> 
> View attachment 987189


tbh I don't know, but I'm here. I just go with it i guess. I enjoy the humor here.


----------



## reptiles (Feb 14, 2021)

sensen said:


> tbh I don't know, but I'm here. I just go with it i guess. I enjoy the humor here.




I enjoy your content minus the whole racist things you have said in the past tbqh


----------



## oatmeal (Feb 14, 2021)

maybe you are right

which is why I haven't posted too much recently, been doing things elsewhere


----------



## oatmeal (Feb 14, 2021)

reptiles said:


> it's almost as if they expect girls to approach well the truth is women won't approach even if your attractive especially not in this covid environment.


tbh its a meme

but I wonder if some ppl genuinely believe women don't even need to know who you are and will knock on your door to fuck on the spot cuz she just has a clairvoyant sense that you are attractive


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Feb 14, 2021)

reptiles said:


> truth is women won't approach even if your attractive especially not in this covid environment.



Single digit IQ
















(PDF) Predictive aspects of nonverbal courtship behavior in women


PDF | On Jan 1, 1989, MONICA M. MOORE and others published Predictive aspects of nonverbal courtship behavior in women | Find, read and cite all the research you need on ResearchGate




www.researchgate.net






https://looksmax.org/threads/women-dont-approach-meme-finally-debunked-by-science-gtfih.84664/


----------



## reptiles (Feb 14, 2021)

Enigmatic93 said:


> Single digit IQ
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anf yhe ones you want are whores studies have been donr. These the more extroverted the more sexual types end up cheating the most they actually end up divorce raping there men but no just do the giga low iq trait of many black pillers and assume all women are the same


----------



## oatmeal (Feb 14, 2021)

Enigmatic93 said:


> Single digit IQ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he probably meant women won't approach if you are a basement dweller

which is probably true.


----------



## reptiles (Feb 14, 2021)

oatmeal said:


> he probably meant women won't approach if you are a basement dweller
> 
> which is probably true.




I know the types of women he is cherry picking for and i know there exact sexual strategy its not einstein work here tbqh


----------



## Cigarette (Feb 14, 2021)

id say that most guys here are good looking and have a mix of ego + confidence which helps a lot buy anyways


----------



## reptiles (Feb 14, 2021)

Cigarette said:


> id say that most guys here are good looking and have a mix of ego + confidence which helps a lot buy anyways





They have ego they have no confidence ive been on these discord chats tbqh


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Feb 14, 2021)

reptiles said:


> Anf yhe ones you want are whores studies have been donr. These the more extroverted the more sexual types end up cheating the most they actually end up divorce raping there men but no just do the giga low iq trait of many black pillers and assume all women are the same
> 
> 
> reptiles said:
> ...


If you're trying to imply only whores approach...I have bad news for you. They're all whores.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Feb 14, 2021)

Here due to major quarantine issues in England. Categorically speaking the strictest in the world.

Before i joined this site when quarantine hit, i was led to believe based on my experiences by society and girls that i were above average looking when of a normal and proper weight , universally.

However since joining the looks improvement community and learning about facial aesthetics and hearing what people have had to say etc, i now am of the belief i am no better than average, even when not overweight.

I honestly believe with the asymmetry and whatever else that this is genuinely what i am until i get it fixed.

And having seem a pilethura of users pics in pm who i won't be doxing, i honestly can't say i agree dude. Most are average.

Youre falling victim to availability bias

Good looking guys are more likely to post themselves. At worst average guys. You are not catering for the ugly dudes that are wise enough not to reveal themselves. The dudes that reveal themselves mostly are not incels, but just want to improve.

I genuinely believe you are being ott


----------



## reptiles (Feb 14, 2021)

Enigmatic93 said:


> If you're trying to imply only whores approach...I have bad news for you. They're all whores.




Im not implying that im literally saying that these women do they have large tits or more revealing clothing?


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Feb 14, 2021)

reptiles said:


> Im not implying that im literally saying that these women do they have large tits or more revealing clothing?



Not always


----------



## reptiles (Feb 14, 2021)

Enigmatic93 said:


> Not always





Out liers exist but on statiscally more revealing women approach on the average


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Feb 14, 2021)

reptiles said:


> Out liers exist but on statiscally more revealing women approach on the average



Rate me /10


----------



## Cigarette (Feb 14, 2021)

you arent ugly, your style and aesthetic is probably trash or she/her isnt confident enough to approach a random stranger


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Feb 14, 2021)

Cigarette said:


> you arent ugly, your style and aesthetic is probably trash or she/her isnt confident enough to approach a random stranger





reptiles said:


> Im not implying that im literally saying that these women do they have large tits or more revealing clothing?


Op.. aren't most women right now...


----------



## Cigarette (Feb 14, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> Op.. aren't most women right now...
> View attachment 987300


im js, from the pictures he posted at the start of the thread he’s saying that no ones reslly ugly here, so if a girl isnt approaching its either because your style is trash of your vibe isnt matching hers


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Feb 14, 2021)

Cigarette said:


> im js, from the pictures he posted at the start of the thread he’s saying that no ones reslly ugly here, so if a girl isnt approaching its either because your style is trash of your vibe isnt matching hers


well yes most of humanity isn't ''ugly'' in the sence that it becomes unbareble to look. The main problem however is




If that makes sense.


----------



## tincelw (Feb 14, 2021)

Profile view is the easiest to fraud (i can pm pics of myself to show the +4psl difference frauded vs unfrauded)
But also
1. mostly goodlooking people post their pictures
2. You get exposed to goodlooking people since ugly peoples threads just get ignored
3. Frauding

but I agree with you that the average male looks like a rat


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Feb 15, 2021)

No man, let me tell you if we had girlfriends, social lives, or actually are able to get laid consistently WE WILL NOT BE HERE. But guess what? Most of us dont have these things, and this place is a replacement for what I and some of us lack. And we lack these things because of our disposition (uglyness, or mentail ailment.)


----------



## reptiles (Feb 15, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> Rate me /10





6 currently potential for a 7


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Feb 15, 2021)

Tfw when one of the actually ugly guys in the forum but also one of the richest

If i look just average I can be Narcy


----------



## TITUS (Feb 15, 2021)

Water.
Mentally ill who will just rot and complaint instead of looksmax and narcs only worried about their looks, 90% of the userbase.


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Feb 15, 2021)

I came here because I was as ugly as a rat during highschool plus I was 5'2 or some shit for the majority of it, I was treated like a literal rat by girls in highschool and didn't even exist. Worst 5 years of my life


I'm not Chad or Chad life or whatever. I just softmaxxed whatever I could and went into uni a different person, women genuinely paid more interest to me than ever before, be sure before it was 0 interest.

I started researching why this happens because at the time I could not comprehend it, I love to analyse stuff and do deep research, so eventually I found the black pill, when I found the black pill that's when my whole life changed and I realised that people had been lying my whole life, it was never about being confident or muscular ALONE , it was about being 6 foot and having a model face, women are extremely hypergamous and have super high standards due to the internet and having money because they need the offspring to survive this world unlike in the past where they just needed a provider that could provide them money, SO they're trying to secure the best mate for the best offspring

It all started to fit together perfectly. Men are competing for women, not physically like animals, but they're competing in terms of who has a better face, better height, better physique, personality, status. I was invisible to women in highschool because I was not able to compete against other guys. Now I'm able to compete against the AVERAGE guy in 2021.

This is my story on how I got into this forum and got black pilled. Idk why some good looking guys are on this forum though like @Iwantolooksmaxxx @SendMePicsToRate , they're are so many guys here that mog, compare this place to like true rate me for guys and it's like worlds apart, this forum for an average guy like me makes me realise I have no chance for the girls I want to LTR

In b4 didn't read


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Feb 15, 2021)

Bumo


Aquiillaxo said:


> I came here because I was as ugly as a rat during highschool plus I was 5'2 or some shit for the majority of it, I was treated like a literal rat by girls in highschool and didn't even exist. Worst 5 years of my life
> 
> 
> I'm not Chad or Chad life or whatever. I just softmaxxed whatever I could and went into uni a different person, women genuinely paid more interest to me than ever before, be sure before it was 0 interest.
> ...


----------



## reptiles (Feb 15, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> I came here because I was as ugly as a rat during highschool plus I was 5'2 or some shit for the majority of it, I was treated like a literal rat by girls in highschool and didn't even exist. Worst 5 years of my life
> 
> 
> I'm not Chad or Chad life or whatever. I just softmaxxed whatever I could and went into uni a different person, women genuinely paid more interest to me than ever before, be sure before it was 0 interest.
> ...





This site has an n count of 300 even if every single dude was a chad in terms of population there not 0.1 percent


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 15, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> I came here because I was as ugly as a rat during highschool plus I was 5'2 or some shit for the majority of it, I was treated like a literal rat by girls in highschool and didn't even exist. Worst 5 years of my life
> 
> 
> I'm not Chad or Chad life or whatever. I just softmaxxed whatever I could and went into uni a different person, women genuinely paid more interest to me than ever before, be sure before it was 0 interest.
> ...


You have no clue how tempted I was to put dnr it is almost a reflex at this point.

I am here because I used to be like a 2-3/10 but I didn’t really have to looksmax because puberty beat me to it ngl lol.

What surgeries do you intend on getting?


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 15, 2021)

reptiles said:


> This site has an n count of 300 even if every single dude was a chad in terms of population there not 0.1 percent


Elab?


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Feb 15, 2021)

reptiles said:


> This site has an n count of 300 even if every single dude was a chad in terms of population there not 0.1 percent




You forgot to add lookism +incels.is. they're basically the same as this site even though I haven't made an account there and just lurked.


----------



## turkproducer (Feb 15, 2021)

bpdandectasy said:


> No man, let me tell you if we had girlfriends, social lives, or actually are able to get laid consistently WE WILL NOT BE HERE. But guess what? Most of us dont have these things, and this place is a replacement for what I and some of us lack. And we lack these things because of our disposition (uglyness, or mentail ailment.)


cope i’ve always had a social life, a girlfriend or slays since being on here and i still hate my life jfl

plus all of that shit doesn’t mean you are a slayer or it comes easy, i’m still replaceable af to women


----------



## reptiles (Feb 15, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> Elab?





The over all people who use this site has a small sample size of 1000 the total who use lookism is around 144 like consistently.


And there are over 3.5 billion males plugging in some values there not even 0.1 percent of the population they are literally 99.99 percent cels


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Feb 15, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> You have no clue how tempted I was to put dnr it is almost a reflex at this point.
> 
> I am here because I used to be like a 2-3/10 but I didn’t really have to looksmax because puberty beat me to it ngl lol.
> 
> What surgeries do you intend on getting?


Idk if I want surgery at this point tbh, I would rather put my money on investing.

I know my place in the looks hierachy for men, that's all I wanted to figure out when I came on this forum and found the black pill.

If my dating life truly goes to shit like properly shit then I might consider surgery. In the mean time I've just split with my girlfriend and just working part time so not much money, plus uni and investing


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 15, 2021)

reptiles said:


> The over all people who use this site has a small sample size of 1000 the total who use lookism is around 144 like consistently.
> 
> 
> And there are over 3.5 billion males plugging in some values there not even 0.1 percent of the population they are literally 99.99 percent cels


So you mean most people on here are incels or am I retarded?


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 15, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> Idk if I want surgery at this point tbh, I would rather put my money on investing.
> 
> I know my place in the looks hierachy for men, that's all I wanted to figure out when I came on this forum and found the black pill.
> 
> If my dating life truly goes to shit like properly shit then I might consider surgery. In the mean time I've just split with my girlfriend and just working part time so not much money, plus uni and investing


That makes sense not gonna lie, now you have softmaxxed so you are happy there ngl.

if you need surgery advice give me a message.


----------



## reptiles (Feb 15, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> You forgot to add lookism +incels.is. they're basically the same as this site even though I haven't made an account there and just lurked.





Even if we include .co that bumps the number if were including vistators 3000 thousand lets also include lookism that bumps the number to 3500 still doesnt leave a statiscal lets include braincels that max had 60 k so the number is boosted to 63500 thats nothing even still


----------



## reptiles (Feb 15, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> So you mean most people on here are incels or am I retarded?





No quite the opposite most dudes here are handsome but even if there handsome in terms of population averages there giga statiscal out liers


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Feb 15, 2021)

I feel like a lot of guys a really subconsciously understand the blackpill but they can't put it into words other than she wants 6 foot and have a good jaw. So while they may not be on this forum they kinda understand 

A lot of the guys here are gl they're just aiming to high and want to be worshipped by white Stacie's. They demand the best but half of them can't even maintain eye contact with women because they've never gone outside. Never mind even speak to them. 






reptiles said:


> Even if we include .co that bumps the number if were including vistators 3000 thousand lets also include lookism that bumps the number to 3500 still doesnt leave a statiscal lets include braincels that max had 60 k so the number is boosted to 63500 thats nothing even still


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 15, 2021)

reptiles said:


> No quite the opposite most dudes here are handsome but even if there handsome in terms of population averages there giga statiscal out liers


That is true a large portion of the n count comes from a couple of people on this sitr tbh


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 15, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> A lot of them are narcy cunts thinking they deserve to have the ground they walk worshipped


ngl this is me


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 15, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> Here due to major quarantine issues in England. Categorically speaking the strictest in the world.
> 
> Before i joined this site when quarantine hit, i was led to believe based on my experiences by society and girls that i were above average looking when of a normal and proper weight , universally.
> 
> ...


where u put me at tbh


----------



## Deleted member 10709 (Feb 15, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> I came here because I was as ugly as a rat during highschool plus I was 5'2 or some shit for the majority of it, I was treated like a literal rat by girls in highschool and didn't even exist. Worst 5 years of my life
> 
> 
> I'm not Chad or Chad life or whatever. I just softmaxxed whatever I could and went into uni a different person, women genuinely paid more interest to me than ever before, be sure before it was 0 interest.
> ...


Even "chads" can want to improve bro. Without a goal for myself I just get deeply depressed tbh


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 15, 2021)

reptiles said:


> 6 currently potential for a 7


what abt me curios tbh
https://looksmax.org/threads/my-lea...cluded-but-still-wip-far-from-finished.297741


----------



## Deleted member 8061 (Feb 15, 2021)

Women approaching directly depends on location and setting. Most of the time they try to get close and indirectly give you signs that they like you which you can pick up on. So by the logic of some people on here, a very good looking girl can assume people who don’t approach her think she’s not attractive (most people don’t approach). People stare tho


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 15, 2021)

Uglyandfat said:


> ngl this is me


Well you are on this forum bro


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 15, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> Well you are on this forum bro


I think its fine to be narcy tbh id rather have power through manipulation than to be looked down upon and reveling all my insecurities


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 15, 2021)

Uglyandfat said:


> I think its fine to be narcy tbh id rather have power through manipulation than to be looked down upon and reveling all my insecurities


Well of course, being narcy isn’t really a bad thing unless you genuinely get npd


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 15, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> npd


yeah those mfers are cancer but a more mild form of narcy can be fine imo


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 15, 2021)

Uglyandfat said:


> yeah those mfers are cancer but a more mild form of narcy can be fine imo


Yeah no one likes the former, appearance narciness just is fine ngl no one really minds unless you are ugly


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 15, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> no one really minds unless you are ugly


yup this is also a great way to test if you're actually ugly or not just say some shit like "damn i look cute" or something while talking a picture with someone and see their reaction


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 15, 2021)

Uglyandfat said:


> yup this is also a great way to test if you're actually ugly or not just say some shit like "damn i look cute" or something while talking a picture with someone and see their reaction


Jfc if I did that it would be the most unnatural thing.

worst thing that happened is me and my gf were bored so signed up to a fake modelling website... my family found it and they thought it was real I wanted to neck myseld


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 15, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> Jfc if I did that it would be the most unnatural thing.
> 
> worst thing that happened is me and my gf were bored so signed up to a fake modelling website... my family found it and they thought it was real I wanted to neck myseld


why do they care? if anything wouldnt that be a good thing? also modeling is cancer unless ur 7.5 psl +


----------



## Loko88 (Feb 15, 2021)

reptiles said:


> _especially not in this covid environment._


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 15, 2021)

Uglyandfat said:


> why do they care? if anything wouldnt that be a good thing? also modeling is cancer unless ur 7.5 psl +


Because my family is the most mocking group of people ever, it just caused an immense amount of cringe lol and that is the truth


----------



## reptiles (Feb 15, 2021)

Loko88 said:


>






You use a muscled normie most girls are not psl autists to normies 6 packs is something that is considered something big ill let that sink in.


----------



## reptiles (Feb 15, 2021)

Loko88 said:


>






You use a muscled normie most girls are not psl autists to normies 6 packs is something that is considered something big ill let that sink in.


----------



## Loko88 (Feb 15, 2021)

reptiles said:


> You use a muscled normie most girls are not psl autists to normies 6 packs is something that is considered something big ill let that sink in.


Just use roids theory


----------



## reptiles (Feb 15, 2021)

Loko88 said:


> Just use roids theory





If your a white dude who is 6 for foot 2 with then sure this doesnt work for curries or asians but blacks it does work foe


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Feb 15, 2021)

Uglyandfat said:


> where u put me at tbh



Need much better pics than those dude.

Need a video preferably.


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 15, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> Need much better pics than those dude.
> 
> Need a video preferably.


video showing all angles or just a general video of me in motion talking or some shit


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 18, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> Almost no looksmaxxers here alot of denied .co members i wished this site was a looksmaxxing forum @AstroSky was right tbh


this site is looksmaxxing tho, it's just also a troll site at the same time. There's almost no long-term users here though.


----------

